# Philodendron Toxicity?



## potatoes

Hi,
I have seen Philodendron with lots of roots in just plain water, and it looked like an excellent nutrient absorber and it has the "areal advantage" Is it a good nutrient absorber? can in only be grown emersed? (i read that the similar pathos can be either submersed or emersed, so i am wondering if that is true for this plant as well)

The second and more important question concerns the fact that Philodendron is poisonous when ingested. Are there any adverse effects when in an aquarium? I searched the forum and found that people have used them, but I did not know if this issue has been thought of and i want to be positive before adding it to my aquarium. I am also a bit paranoid because a worker at a pet store told me some vines were toxic to fish.

Thanks in advance,
Mike


----------



## ddavila06

is funny that you mention it, but i have one and it was hanging next to my aquarium and one day i put it right at the edge partially touching the water and that plant took offffff big time  don't have any issues and didn't know it was toxic...


----------



## mudboots

WooooHoooooo! As odd as this may sound, by typing the word Philodendron you sparked one of those memory synapses in my head. I've been trying to figure out this one plant in my wetland-n-a-box tank forever and couldn't figure it out. Now I remember, it's a Syngonium!!! I guess since they are in the same family of plants it woke me up.

Thanks, and back to topic, I wouldn't think the roots of your plant would harm your fish. Obviously not a guarantee, but I think the toxins are stored in the leaves...maybe...


----------



## JeffyFunk

potatoes said:


> The second and more important question concerns the fact that Philodendron is poisonous when ingested. Are there any adverse effects when in an aquarium?


As far as i know, the answer is "no". Philodendrons are classified (i think) as aroids. All aroids are poisonous to a degree from the oxalic acid in their leaves (like the leaves of rhubarb plants). Cyptocorynes and Lagenandra are also classified as aroids and are used regularly in the aquarium w/ no ill effects. I would advise not eating them, however.


----------



## Michael

After some recent research about using these plants in a aviary, I agree with Jeffy. The plant commonly called philodendrom is _Epipremnum aureum_, and the leaves are irritating or mildly toxic if eaten, but the roots shouldn't cause a problem. My local LFS has a display riparium set up with these plants among others. The turtles and fish are doing fine.


----------



## davemonkey

_Epipremnum aureum_ is the one known as Pothos Ivy. There are Philodendrons that are somewhat similar, such as _P. hederaceum_, but the two are easily distinguishable.


----------



## potatoes

Fantastic, thank you all for clearing that up, I just was not posotive and i did not want to harm or irritate my fish. I love this sight! everyone is so knowledgeable and friendly about answering my barrage of questions. I have some stem cuttings soaking in water, so as soon as they get roots i am going to put them in  I personally love the idea of having plants not only in the aquarium, but growing out and over it as well. I know that they can live for a quite a while in just water, but from what i have read it is eventually detrimental to the plant. What is the cause of this? I assume that it is due to lack of nutirents in the water, and i am hoping to avoid the problem by having it in an aquarium where nutrients are available. I would be sad if i got it all set up and growing only to have it inevitably die on me

Thanks again


----------



## davemonkey

Potatoes, on behalf of all of us, you're welcome. 

I'm not 100% sure on why is would be detrimental to those types of plants to be in only water (with their leaves/tops sticking out) unless their roots can't handle the constant wetness over time. But, the ones you're dealing with should be fine since they will be in "nutritious" water.


----------



## mudboots

That's an interesting point on the dieoff. I have pothos ivy in a mason jar with water and a few granules of slow release fertz. One portion has always looked fine while another died a few days ago. NOt sure what the deal is, but it is interesting nonetheless. Neither grow/grew very well becuase they are nowhere near lighting (we keep the kitchen lights off most of the day), but the one that is still alive has been in there a LONG time.


----------



## davemonkey

A co-worker of mine has some Pothos in a mason jar sitting in a bright window. It has been there for years and is doing great. I wonder if it is the lighting?


----------



## mudboots

davemonkey said:


> A co-worker of mine has some Pothos in a mason jar sitting in a bright window. It has been there for years and is doing great. I wonder if it is the lighting?


Probably so; heck, maybe I'll move it to the girls' room and see hwo it does.


----------



## Michael

Knowing people who have grown _Epipremnum_ for what seems like decades in water, I think it has more to do with changing the water once in a while, adding a little fertility, cleaning the container, etc. In other words, things that would be done routinely in a well-maintained aquarium.

Potatoes, good luck and be sure to post a photo of your tank with pothos growing out of it. I may want to do the same with mine.


----------



## potatoes

Great, those are excellent points, I have definitely seen it in jars where they get minimal light from the over head lights and looked like the water was never changes. I agree that it is probably plants in that type of set up that dies, and since mine will be near a window to receive partial light, as well as get regular over head light, I am betting they will do great, especially with the nutrients from my aquarium water. I cut the plants below a node and i have had them in a sunny spot with the stems ( I stripped off the bottom leaves) in a bowl. I put them in on the day of the post, and the area where i cut it turned brown, but i am hoping roots will come soon. As soon as it is established i will post pictures so you can see it better
Mike


----------



## Diana K

I have Golden Pothos (Epipremnum)thriving in several aquariums, roots in the water, stems and leaves out of the water. They grow like crazy, in moderate or better light. 
I have heartleaf philodendron (P. cordatum) growing in lava rock as a sort of above the tank sump (water is pumped up from the tank, and is returned to the tank via gravity) It is growing well, though more controlled than the Pothos. 
The fish and snails do not bother these plants. There are rarely any leaves under the water. 
Some of the Pothos leaves are almost 1' long, giant heart shaped things! I have seen them growing outside where they limb trees and the leaves split like split leaf philodendron (Monstera sp,)

For more info on toxicity see the Wikipedia entry for Philodendron:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Philodendron


----------



## potatoes

Thanks so much for your reply, I am now much more confidant in using them. I plan to remove the plastic attachment on my glass hood (it is at the back, and its about 3" by 18") and i will have all the roots in there, while the plant and leaves will grow on the top of the tank and cascade down the sides and back. I found a heat lamp that can handle 150 watt bulbs, so i will suspend that over the tank once it gets going so it will have enough light, but hopefully it will be dense enough do i do nto add too much excess light to the tank. The stem cuttings are currently sitting in water and i am waiting for roots, but i will post pictures once it gets going.


----------



## Diana K

Use a compact fluorescent bulb in the fixture for a better range of color that the plant will like better. a heat lamp is the wrong wave lengths. 
Just like aquatic plants, land plants also use some red wave lengths, and some blue. Something like a 'Daylight' bulb, though if you an find a 'plant' bulb that fits your fixture that would be even better.


----------

